# Which type of snob is more annoying?



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

There are three options here.

*Movie snob* - Movie snobs believe that their opinion, or the opinion of a select few, are all that matters. Movie snobs actually believe that whether or not someone liked a movie is a reasonable way to judge their intelligence. They love foreign films and go out of their way to talk about them

*How to spot a movie snob* - will refer to movies as "cinema." Loves foreign films.

*Video game snobs* - In the sad world of video game snobs, video games are all that matters. They play only a select type of game or genre, and ridicule those who play another genre. They religiously follow Nintendo, Sony or Playstation. They believe that their company is the only one that makes good games. They want to win at all costs - and become infuriated when they lose. In online play, they will scream in your hear if you do something they don't like.

*How to spot a video game snob* - religiously follow a certain 'online code of gaming.' Are a member, or pretend to be a member of MLG (major league gaming). Shout, pout online

*Music snob* - Music snobs religiously follow certain genres, and ridicule those who prefer other genres. They only like a select number of bands. If you do not like those bands, they will ridicule you. They will ridicule you if you like a band they view unfavorably.

*How to spot a music snob* - uses the term "artist" and "musician" consistently. Often refers to bands music as their "work/works." Will yell at you for liking a certain band/genre.

All of these snobs are annoying, and chances are you fit into one of them. I for example, used to be a huge video game snob. I've recovered thankfully, and have seen the error in my ways.

It came down to movie and video game snobs for me, but I went with movie snobs.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I hate the kind of snob that condemns others for being passionate about their hobbies, and is so self righteous that they refuse to acknowledge the irony in what they're saying.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

kiirby said:


> I hate the kind of snob that condemns others for being passionate about their hobbies, and is so self righteous that they refuse to acknowledge the irony in what they're saying.


Not passionate no.....as long as you're not screaming into my ear or telling me what to like/dislike, I'm fine with it.

To clarify, I didn't mean to imply that people that love foreign films are automatically movie snobs - but I have observed that many are, so it's something to look out for.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I voted 'movie snobs'.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

yourfavestoner said:


> Not passionate no.....as long as you're not screaming into my ear or telling me what to like/dislike, I'm fine with it.
> 
> To clarify, I didn't mean to imply that people that love foreign films are automatically movie snobs - but I have observed that many are, so it's something to look out for.


Haha okay. I'll say movie snobs. Because I'm a music snob and I don't know any video game snobs so I guess that's the only option.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

They're all terrible. I haven't come across movie snobs much because I don't really watch many films, so they're not a frequent topic of discussion for me.

Video game snobs, well, you only need loook at www.nma-fallout.com. Absolutely frothing-at-the-mouth-rabid-rpg-nerds.

Music snobs are the worst. Especially those idiots for whom anything "mainstream" is unlistenable. All genres of music have them. Worst of the lot are the new-indie morons. The kind that read pitchfork.com.

Snobbery can be great, but it's silly for tastes in music, films or videogames. Especially when you're a fan of films in languages you can't even understand or music that is impossible to listen to (see indie).


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

I met someone who was a movie snob. He was the most knowledgeable guy about them, so we asked what he thought of one before going to the cinema. Guess what was his response? "I only care about movies which got 80%+ from the critics at RottenTomatoes". :mum


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Probably music snobs, just because music 'scene's' seem to become too rigid after awhile, where a fan will condemn a band for trying something a little different or more experimental.

Also because there are so many good music genres out there that it seems a shame to confine yourself to just one and ignore the others. 

And lastly, because some of my favourite bands/albums have been ones that have fused 2 or 3 different genres together and it usually mixes well and creates a new and interesting sound.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

I say film snobs. Don't get me wrong I do watch artsy fartsy films when I can but I do enjoy the mainstream stuff that also comes out. It's just when you get people turning their noses up completely at it because it's had too much money spent on it or because it's not 80 years old etc.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

reactionary snobs. the kind of snobs who are so against other snobs they end up hating anything non-mainstream.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Movie snobs - but a cinema is called a cinema in england, what is it called in america?


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

fingertips said:


> reactionary snobs. the kind of snobs who are so against other snobs they end up hating anything non-mainstream.


Yes, ****ing can't stand people like that. They make me feel snobby and I hate that.

I really can't stand any kind of snob because they really don't contribute anything worthwhile to their cause. But the most relevant kind of snob that I hate would be music snobs since I'm a music major and my department is full of them. You also forgot about visual art snob, they can be really awful. But music snobs are awful, especially the ones I'm surrounded by because all they do is spout out nonsense about how jazz is superior to any other genre. I can't stand that crap. But I can be kind of snobby about the music I listen to myself when I'm around people who don't know much about music and get kind of infuriated when people think they know about it and they get it all wrong, but that legitimate. And I don't think I'm superior to them because they know think about other fields that I have no ****in clue about. But yeah, I can't stand snob. They're useless and do nothing.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i say music snob. video game snobs are funny and i dont care as much about films. personally i am a food snob.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Movie... sorry "cinema" snobs are the worst, because all they watch is horrible "art" movies in French and they're typically involved in other art-related stupidity.

Also, I'm a proud music and game snob. I don't discriminate against genres/etc and I'm not a fanboy of anything though, so maybe most people wouldn't consider me one.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

*In defence of cultural snobbery:*

I think you are defining all these kinds of snobbery in a somewhat narrow manner.

Personally I could fit into all those categories if you removed your strange insistence on "snobs" using bourgeiose lexicon (transposing cinema for film etc) and "ridiculing" anyone who disagrees with their opinon.

In terms of films, I think a lot of "foreign" (by which I mean, non-english-language, bit of US-centric snobbery on your part there?) films are vastly superior to the mass marketed US excrement....Chipmunks in Space - now that sounds like a film with great character development. Pan's Labyrinth, El Oprhanto, Die Welle, Låt den rätte komma in are amongst my favourite films..I also really love some old films like the Hitchcock stuff. Also, I think Inception was in many ways, a bit rubbish and could of been loads better if it hadn't been so reliant on special effects and big name actors.

Having said that, I have plenty of brainless action films I enjoy as well - I love the first and third _underworld_ films, I thought _Blade_ was pretty good, and I even derived reasonable entertainment from _Ninja Assassin_, which whilst slated by critics and those you define as film slobs, I think delivered exactly what it was promising - people having their limbs cut off with samurai swords and general aestheticised violence - rubbish acting, but that was never the point.

Can I say I am a film snob then? Apparently not by your definition, since I have broad taste and don't really care what other people watch...but then I like "foreign" and old films, and I do think you can tell something about a person by the kind of films they like.

Videogames: Well I used to have an Xbox and play PC games a lot. As a PC-gamer I did tend to look down on console's with their over-priced games with poor graphics and inadequate controllers (one can put a cross hair over a zombie's head infinitely faster with a mouse than a gamepad) - and lack of strategy games. I also always thought film->videogame conversions were homogenous commercial crap. Maybes I was a videogame snob too then, but again you define it too narrowly.

As for music: I'm sorry, but pop and rap (essentialy a subgenre of pop these days) are just mass-produced base [expletive]...eugh, I had some pop artist come up on a spotify advert the other day - sounded like a dog swallowing calpol. On those occassions I go clubbing with people with mainstream taste I hear the same awful songs at club after club - Kings of Leon's "Sex on Fire"; Lady Gaga's "Bad Romance"' David Guetta's "Sexy *****"...I'm sorry but if you listen to this stuff on your mp3 player for genuine entertainment then you have awful taste.

That said, people like what they like, pop is by definition popular, so as long as I don't have to talk about music with those partial to katy perry or eminem I don't care what they listen to, people listen to music they enjoy...some of it is just rubbish...but hey, each to their own.

Because of this, I can't really vote on your poll because you seem to have some personal issues with people who don't like mainstream entertainment and have characterised them in such a narrow, negative light I couldn't say I have encountered anyone who really matches any of your categories - and I'm not sure whether I and my friends fit into them or not, because we do not ridicule others or anything like you suggest are the traits of those outside the mainstream...but maybe we do not need to deride people, I get the impression you are just saying those things because you don't like people with different taste and what you actually mean is anyone who doesn't like whatever is on the charts.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Resonance said:


> *In defence of cultural snobbery:*
> 
> I think you are defining all these kinds of snobbery in a somewhat narrow manner.
> 
> [look above for the rest of the post, no sense in wasting space]


I get what you mean. It's really annoying when people only listen to mainstream and put down art movies because they don't understand, but I don't feel like it helps when people feel superior to others because of it. I think it's way more constructive to be inclusive and show and talk to people about it instead of excluding them and talking down. That's why people get annoyed and you have people dissing art movies and such. But seriously, there is some great rap out there that isn't mainstream. It isn't just another subgenre of pop, only the ****ty stuff like Lil' Wayne. But like try Immortal Technique, MF DOOM, **** like that is awesome, though it might not be your style, but it's objectively good rap.

The only time snobbery is OK is when you have to deal with close-minded people, then snob it up.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Objectively good rap. :teeth


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

kiirby said:


> I hate the kind of snob that condemns others for being passionate about their hobbies, and is so self righteous that they refuse to acknowledge the irony in what they're saying.


snob.

only joking.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

danberado said:


> Objectively good rap. :teeth


There is, though. There's a lot more than people realise about rap that makes it good. Rappers use a lot of complex metre and put words together at amazing speeds. It really takes skill and creativity to be able to think on your feet like that.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

My tastes are impeccable, can't say I have ever encountered someone who disagrees with me.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh all right, I'll do it. I disagree with you.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

leonardess said:


> oh all right, I'll do it. I disagree with you.


I'm way too arrogant to believe you are being serious, why must you joke about this though, tis serious biz!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

pah, I'm way more arrogant than you!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I'm way too arrogant to believe you are being serious, why must you joke about this though, tis serious biz!!!





leonardess said:


> pah, I'm way more arrogant than you!


You call that arrogance? Pfft. I can be more arrogant in my sleep.

Grammar, art, and literature snobs should also be included. Any type of snob is annoying, actually.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

leonardess said:


> pah, I'm way more arrogant than you!


Arrogance is _so_ mainstream.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Resonance said:


> Arrogance is _so_ mainstream.


I know, right? Too corporate.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ozkr said:


> You call that arrogance? Pfft. I can be more arrogant in my sleep.
> 
> Grammar, art, and literature snobs should also be included. Any type of snob is annoying, actually.


If you haven't read Jane Eyre, you haven't read anything _dahhhhhling_.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ozkr said:


> I know, right? Too corporate.


ya big tragic hipster doofusses!


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

leonardess said:


> ya big tragic hipster doofusses!


Only the pleb is anything so vulgar as that trashy, mass-produced western concept the layman calls 'arrogant'. The conosseur is _orgueilleux_


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I like that quote from perfectionist at the bottom of your sig. if numbers of hairs on the chin are anything to go by, I must be ready for about 10 penises.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Connoisseur.

JUST SAYIN'


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Not all that bothered by movie/music/video game snobs, really. I find it strangely appealing when people are overly passionate about their interests.


----------



## apartment7 (Aug 25, 2007)

I thought I hated snobs but unfortunately I fall into most of the categories of the initial post. 

I talk about 'cinema' and read Sight and Sound magazine. I just love films being treated as works of art - it's another way to enjoy them on deeper levels, and yes, I love a lot of world cinema. But.... I also love watching Men In Black on my great big TV (Peep Show reference there). So I'm not really a movie snob. 

And I listen to lots of music that's condsidered 'difficult' but only if I have an emotional connection with it. Anyone who, like me, also loves Elton John and Paul McCartney's 'work ' can't be a full on music snob - their seventies and early eighties output obviously, I have taste.

I love 'low' and 'high' culture and I'm not an expert on any of it (apart from my minor obsession with the films of Mike Leigh which I could probably write a dissertation on). It's all there to be enjoyed. If anybody is deranged enough to waste their time listening or watching something purely for a pose then more fool them.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

apartment7 said:


> I thought I hated snobs but unfortunately I fall into most of the categories of the initial post.
> 
> I talk about 'cinema' and read Sight and Sound magazine. I just love films being treated as works of art - it's another way to enjoy them on deeper levels, and yes, I love a lot of world cinema. But.... I also love watching Men In Black on my great big TV (Peep Show reference there). So I'm not really a movie snob.
> 
> ...


I don't think being a snob is so much about appreciating quality or complexity as much as it is feeling superior to the people whose tastes you consider poor or unrefined. People can be snobs when they think someone else is dumb for not appreciating the intricacies of the things they like and deem superior, but at the same time people can be snobs for liking more or knowing more about a particular art, hobbie, or genre.

For example, I could be a snob by saying that your tastes are unrefined because you like mainstream music like the Beatles or Elton John, but I could also be a snob if I feel superior to those who only know the most mainstream Beatles or Elton John songs. I could even feel superior for liking or being more appreciative or wider variety of genres, while some dumb people only listen to a few. Maybe I'm better than you because my knowledge and preference in movies covers decades of American cinema while you only like popular movies made in the last 20 years. I could go "American cinema? Oh, please, foreign documentaries is where it's at!" And so on and so forth.

Films vs movies, opera vs pop, old school vs new school, mainstream vs indie... You have schools of thought inside of schools of thought, and there are circles inside other circles, but at the end it all boils down to shared personal tastes and a mentality of us vs them.

Quality is completely subjective and so are people's tastes, so the idea of feeling superior to others based on personal taste and perceived quality is completely arrogant and snobbish. What someone likes in regards to hobbies or arts does not reflect their personal worth or the worth of the thing they like. There are many different things, but there are different tastes, so it is better to just accept that what is different is just different and that what one likes or dislikes depends on personal taste.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I only choose the gamer one so I could see the results....really I don't care!


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm pretty particular about my music and other peoples music. I'm starting to be more open but I get annoyed with myself sometimes ...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm 2 out of 3 here, a movie snob(I love foreign flicks & referencing the art of film making, shots, etc) & a music snob(I refer to my own music as works & am highly critical of pop music, however I don't listen to an exclusive volume of content)

I voted for music snobs as the type I would find most annoying since that's also the type I'm most likely to run into


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

All snobbery is bad but I'm going to say music snobs purely for the vinyl references.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Resonance said:


> Arrogance is _so_ mainstream.


Its early stuff was better.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Music snobs.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Musical snobbery. When people think that only the music they listen to is "good". When in reality, all they can prove is that they _like_ it. You have to be pretty self-important to masquerade around as being the authority on what's good & what isn't. There's really no way of measuring how good or bad a song is. People tend to think musical technicality or complexity makes it better music. It doesn't - it merely makes it more technical/complex. If you want to argue that it's more complex, that's fine. But don't argue that it's complexity makes it "better music". It took me a while to figure this out. I used to be one of those I'm-a-musician-so-I-know-more-about-music-than-you people. Another thing they'll do a lot, is make an appeal to antiquity, thinking that because it was made in whatever decade, it's somehow better. Or because it was lucky enough to be touched by the hands of some worshiped musician. Ugh.

I feel the same way about the other forms of snobbery, but the music one seems to bother me the most. Like what you like. Don't like what you don't like. I don't see why people care so much about what other people listen to. All that should matter is that you like what you listen to. But please stop with the egomaniacal, absolute statements about how so & so is objectively horrible, and how what you listen to is so far ahead of it.

Well said, ozkr.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Music snobs are the worst. I don't need some hipster d-bag arguing with me as to why "The Shins" are the best band ever. Also punk police types who are constantly trying to discredit bands because they're not "punk" enough, or whatever the genre of music is.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/recordstore-clerk-gazes-down-from-on-high-in-aloof,4136/

http://www.theonion.com/articles/harsh-light-of-morning-falls-on-onenight-stands-dv,1427/

http://www.theonion.com/articles/garden-state-some-poor-****s-favorite-movie,5675/


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Music snobs make me want to throw things. 

I actually had a friend who looked at my itunes library and then went through and showed me all the "mainstream" artists and told me he didn't consider their songs "music"...just "horrible noise." True story. (He apologized later, though)


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Video game snobs. Ruins online gaming.

I will admit that I'm a massive music snob (worked in college radio, so yeah). I don't follow one genre religiously, though, and I'm pretty indifferent to everything I don't like, so my reaction to Nickelback or Fitty is just "meh." I can tune it out. People who complain about radio-pop like that really amuse me, though. There is at least some quality control on radio -- some of the stuff we get at the station from labels in Podunk with bands who can barely play their instruments makes Nickelback look genius in comparison.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

my best friend's ex was a HUGE music snob. It was painful to experience.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry fissionesque, I don't believe in objective standards in music, hence my skepticism. I'm sure many "mainstream" rap fans would defend their mainstream choices at the cost of your "objective" choices. That being said, I've never seen evidence of under-appreciated rap groups with lyrics I can identify with at all.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Melinda said:


> I actually had a friend who looked at my itunes library and then went through and showed me all the "mainstream" artists and told me he didn't consider their songs "music"...just "horrible noise." True story. (He apologized later, though)


Really? I'm surprised he didn't make you apologize to him.

Music snobs are some of the most annoying people on earth. I don't want to hear about how you were the first person to discover your favorite band but I do like seeing your soul crushed when I tell you that I have in fact heard their music.


----------



## goldendaze (Dec 26, 2010)

hahah i fear im a music snob. i like a million different genres though, and dont really condemn anyone for listening to the mainstream music.

i sort of see it as reading a magazine vs. reading a novel. magazines are fun and interesting but novels have the potential to change your views and think a little deeper. 

as in, katy perry's music can be fun and all that jazz and theres nothing wrong with that, but i dont know, i just prefer music that is more complex/has a message. even the indie crap has stupid nonsense music that i enjoy too though.


----------



## allie j (Nov 11, 2010)

Music snobs are the worst! They drive me nuts!


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

All snobbery is equally bad.
And inverted snobbery too, of course.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

All snobs are as bad as each other but if I had to pick one I would say music snob


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

becks said:


> Really? I'm surprised he didn't make you apologize to him..


Haha..well I was driving him somewhere at the time and I was so pissed off at him that I made him listen to my mainstream "non-music" for like 20 miles. So we both apologized in the end.

Later on that year I had a roommate who was the "you probably _haven't heard _of the bands I like" sort of music snob. I just can't get away from them, can I?....:blank Makes me want to research these indie bands just so I can join in yanking these people off their high horses.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i havent met any music movie or video game snobs in along time so i cant stay. i do know most people who are snobs are sensitive and take themselves and their art and tastes and who they are as a being really seriously so if they start to get annoying you can get rid of them by be critical and mean or even worse dont take them and their opinions very seriously. **** with their head essentially.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Haha..well I was driving him somewhere at the time and I was so pissed off at him that I made him listen to my mainstream "non-music" for like 20 miles. So we both apologized in the end.
> 
> Later on that year I had a roommate who was the "you probably _haven't heard _of the bands I like" sort of music snob. I just can't get away from them, can I?....:blank Makes me want to research these indie bands just so I can join in yanking these people off their high horses.


I don't get this as a cause of resentment...most people haven't heard of many the bands I listen to. I am absolutely elated if someone actually has, I _wish_ the music I like was more popular - might be able to request it at clubs without getting funny looks, or hear it on the radio, or discuss it with people, if it were.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't really understand it either, though I think it's more about elitism (as much as I hate to use that word) than resentment. In other words, being able to utter the phrase "Oh yeah? Well I liked them back _before_ they were well-known, back _before_ they _sold out_!" Like somehow popularity is inversely correlated to how worthwhile and talented a band/artist is.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Movie snobs--acting
Video game snobs--not real
Music snobs--most real

IMO


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

myhalo123 said:


> Pizza!
> 
> What was the question again?


I haven't found a question to which "pizza" wasn't the right answer.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Gotta go with "music snob."


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Music snobs because I can't really relate to the other two since I never play video games and don't care much about movies, though I do have some favorites. 

I think good music can come out of any genre, same as bad music, and can't stand hearing people bashing certain styles. Yeah, alot of the stuff on the radio is mindless crap, but some people like it and they should be allowed to if they want to, and not have to be put down by others because of it.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I've always kind of known, or really just been surrounded by, people that are music elitists to some degree, but they have never really been mean people. I've always been kind of in between. Back in the day, as in 7-10 years ago, I would complain about my friends that would only listen to Tool and Rage Against the Machine (those were seriously the only bands they listened to for the most part), and we also kind of played in a band together, so I felt like I had to make that sound on guitar as much as possible. This is where I think some "snobbery" comes from. It's a reaction (maybe irrational) to contentedness with the few choices presented to the masses by the corporate media. At the time, I liked all kinds of music, including Tool but also whatever obscure indie whatever I was listening to, which was met with mixed reactions. I had one friend from Arkansas that was really into taking drugs that loved the Modest Mouse songs and some other bands I put on mix CD's, but I think the other guys weren't really into all of my weird, new stuff. I lived in two worlds. I would hang out with indie rock, off-kilter, artsy kind of people, but then my main friends and the crowd they hung around with were strictly working class people that liked Sublime, Tool, Rage, Sublime, Sublime, maybe Pearl Jam (who I always liked and music snobs tend not to), and a lot of music that came off mainstream radio and music video channels. The idea of actively seeking out other music, and even the idea of going to see local bands live, was pretty foreign to them, and I was slowly being immersed in that world without even really knowing it. I would probably sound like a snob sometimes because I could not understand how anyone could be so content. I remember the Arkansas guy actually saying that if a band didn't make it to be so popular that he had heard of them, that they weren't good enough/didn't deserve it. I remember being really pissed. I got over it, though, and I never hated my friends. I really just felt kind of lonely. I never liked the indie elitist persona that you would come across on Pitchfork or some message board. I would picture them in tight sweaters, typing on a laptop in a Brooklyn, surrounded by vinyl which they got for free. Yeah, well, not everyone has the luxury to be surrounded by all kinds of music like you do. Not everyone is a student and/or artist in Brooklyn that escaped the suburbs. There is way more to people than their musical or other tastes. It's sad how we form our identities around things that we buy/can afford.

Nowadays I barely seek out new music. I mainly just play in bands and end up staying at the bar until 1 a.m. I'm used to being forced to listen to all kinds of stuff now, which changes your perspective. You see people as real, not the image they present on the record. People are just kind of regular in real life.

I jokingly call myself a plant snob. I am offended by cookie cutter landscaping and don't think people should be allowed to have lawns (at least ones that are mowed), or really they should be limited to the smallest size possible.

As far as snobs go, my favorite is Bike Snob NYC. http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/ I even have his book. He is known for making fun of Brooklyn "hipsters" riding fixed gear bikes. It's half of what made him famous.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

i'm sorry, but LOL at the idea of being a video game snob.

gonna have to go with music snobs. it's not so much the music but the (stereotypical) lifestyle and the smugness and judging you that annoys so many people. i'm enjoying the whole hipster backlash, but the vitriol they get online seems a bit much.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

emptybottle2 said:


> i'm sorry, but LOL at the idea of being a video game snob.


Isn't that kind of snobbish?


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

ozkr said:


> Isn't that kind of snobbish?


yeah, that's why i said i was sorry. it's ignorance too. i just assumed most people thought of video games as just a fun waste of time like tv, while movies and music are considered _art_ and _culture_ as well as entertainment


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

All of them?

I guess I've had more experience with music snobs, though. Particularly annoying are the snobs who work at musical instrument stores. I mean, if you think ukuleles are so damn _below_ you, perhaps you could work elsewhere.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Aren't most people music snobs. Everytime I turn on a country song I get crap from 90% of the people I've met. It's part of the reason I got in to a habit of never listening to music. People took issue if you listened to anything except what they thought was cool. Video game snobs are also fairly normal. Everyone has some genre they like or don't like to play.

I feel very abnormal that I will listen to, play, and watch just about anything.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

Akane said:


> I feel very abnormal that I will listen to, play, and watch just about anything.


You're not alone.

Why did George Michael have to be gay? lol Wham's songs were kind of catchy...


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

...I may be a huge golden age of Hollywood snob. But I have very little interest in foreign cinema.

I vote music snobs because I hate being sneered at while buying Cat Stevens records.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

^ You? A snob?





Nawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

pita said:


> Particularly annoying are the snobs who work at musical instrument stores. I mean, if you think ukuleles are so damn _below_ you, perhaps you could work elsewhere.


I've never had bad experiences with music stores. The employees are young dudes that are probably just happy they aren't pushing stuff around at the grocery store and don't get drug tested. I just don't feel comfortable in them because the whole idea of trying out equipment is weird. What's the point of just looking at effects pedals and guitars? Unless they have a private room where you can test stuff out (some stores do), I don't see the point. I'm also very sure about what I want and don't want. I know that I am not going to play a $500+ guitar in a music store and buy it. If I buy a guitar, I will purchase it online for a better deal. If there's a chance it may have problems, I've probably taken that into consideration, and I will have it taken care of by a repair person if I can't do it myself. They just opened a music store up here, which is good because it's a place to buy strings. Other than that, though, I see it as pointless. Anyway, have you had bad experiences with music stores involving ukuleles?


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

choice #4 should be people who call themselves "foodies"


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

bezoomny said:


> ...I may be a huge golden age of Hollywood snob. But I have very little interest in foreign cinema.
> 
> I vote music snobs because I hate being sneered at while buying Cat Stevens records.


Who sneers at you for buying Cat Stevens records? He's awesome!

I'd go with all 3 but if I had to pick one, probably music snobs. I don't like fanboys/fangirls at all really.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

emptybottle2 said:


> i'm enjoying the whole hipster backlash.


You're not the only one. My old roomate and all of his million friends were all hipsters. My apartment was constantly full of PBR, cigarette smoke and music blasting from a vintage record player. I recently went to his birthday party at his condo and it was the same damn thing. I have no idea how I didn't lose it in the 2 1/2 years I lived with him.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

emptybottle2 said:


> choice #4 should be people who call themselves "foodies"


Totally agree right there. Foodies are so annoying. I can't stand snobs who get all high and mighty over something so common. I happen to like cheap, greasy pizza. There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

BeNice said:


> Anyway, have you had bad experiences with music stores involving ukuleles?


I have. It was really weird and unexpected. I got all nervous and started mumbling stuff like, "It's not for me--it's a gift!" Which it was, but that's beside the point, and I don't think he believed me.

The idea of testing out the equipment is weird, I agree.


----------



## Purple Heart (Dec 28, 2010)

allie j said:


> Music snobs are the worst! They drive me nuts!


:agree


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

pita said:


> All of them?
> 
> I guess I've had more experience with music snobs, though. Particularly annoying are the snobs who work at musical instrument stores. I mean, if you think ukuleles are so damn _below_ you, perhaps you could work elsewhere.


lol.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

surfshops are the worst...


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Music snobs without a doubt. I just think it's pretty sad, superficial and 'clicky' to only listen to what are considered 'cool' bands.


----------

